# Venice Yellowfin Tuna



## Deep South Charters (Mar 2, 2009)

I have been on the water a lot over the last few weeks! The fishing has been awesome! There have been a few big fish caught but the bite has not been consistent yet! I have spent most of my days at the floaters chasing down 30-60 pound yellowfin and we have had a blast! Most days we are able to get our limit of amberjack as well!

Not sure when my last post was but I will start off on Feb 12th, Daniel Ledet had his crew on the boat, We were able to land 5 nice yellowfin and 3 amberjack! We were looking for a few wahoo that we never found!

Sunday, 13th we had Wesley Decotes bachelor party out fishing! Well, we had half and half were on another boat! Capt Gray was nice enough to be my deck hand for the day, I think the customers had more fun listening to us argue than cathing fish, ha ha! We had a good time! We were able to get a few fish on poppers and a few on chunks! I think we finished up the day with 8 yellowfin and 5 amberjack!

Mark Primeaux fished the 15th, this was his 2nd trip in two months looking for tuna and wahoo! First trip in Jan, we were not able to find either! This trip, we did find one stud wahoo and two yellowfin and a limit of amberjack! I really wanted to put Mark on a pile of tuna but we only found the two! The big wahoo was a nice bonus! The hooter was caught at one of the floaters!

Gunnar was on the boat the 16th and 17th! First day we ran far to find the tuna, we found 4 nice yellowfin and another big hooter at the floaters! All tuna on chunks this day! Come back in to pull for more wahoo, no luck! Drop down for amberjack and it was game on! These big jacks will let you know who is boss! Next day we went to find the big tuna! Fished hard all day, last boat to leave but not one big tuna bite! We did have a blast loading the boat with 20-30 pound blackfin! Ended up with 16 stud blacks!

Paul Myers had his crew that was put together online, fishing with us on the 19th! We fished hard all morning for big tuna, no luck, we decided to run and look for wahoo and jacks! Found a fast limit of big amberjack, no wahoo! These guys really wanted tuna so we decided to make a 40 mile run to find some! 16 yellowfin is what we found! All caught after 3pm! The bite was hot, fish chasing flying fish and were happy to take a popper, live bait, chunks, whatever we could throw at them! Thanks paul for an awesome crew!

Last year I booked a guy to fish, his name is Andrew James! The trip was paid in full and the oil spill happened and we were not able to fish! I asked andrew if he wanted a refund and he told me, I want to fish! Let me know when I can come back, I want to fish! So that day was Feb 20th! Andrew fished inshore with Capt RJ on the 19th, had a blast, caught plenty of redfish and was now ready for tuna! We decided to catch amberjack and troll for wahoo first! Again, the limit of amberjack was fast but never found any wahoo! Off to the tuna grounds we went, we didnt see much going on at first but that would soon change! Didnt take long before we had a fish on! The tuna were still hungry and I think the popper landed the first fish! My favorite part of the whole trip was the 10 year old that landed his limit of yellowfin and his amberjack! Some were caught in the rod holder but some where with him in a Braid Power Play harness, he even sent out the chunk, set the drag when the fish ate and turned the clicker off, like he had done this a hundred times! It was awesome! In fact, he caught the big fish of the day, a 57 pound yellowfin! Nice job Alex!

Tuesday we had a real treat! Chris Macaluso and a sports writer and photographer were out with us to take pictures of fish and write about how awesome the gulf is to fish! We were able to land 7 nice yellowfin tuna, a limit of amberjack, a nice snowy grouper, a huge trigger fish, a few small blackfin and an almaco jack! Keep an eye out for these pictures in magazines and newspapers! Chris was great to fish with, he is trying to let the world see that the gulf coast is safe to fish, the fishing is great and you would be crazy to fish anywhere else! Chris and Sam have a radio program on 104.5 ESPN radio every Wednesday at 7pm called LA outside, its a cool show! They had myself and an inshore guide from Grand isle on last night to give the fishing report and they are pushing the areas and all it has to offer on every show! Thanks for the support guys!

I will be back on the water Friday for a 12 day stretch with a only a couple of days off! The fishing is great right now! The big fish are just showing up now so if 100+ is what you are looking for, they should turn on any day! Capt Gray and I still have open dates to fish! The New freeman is a fishing machine, come see for yourself! I will post pictures so you can see what we are catching! 

Lets Go Fishing

Capt Josh Howard
225-572-7408
[email protected]
www.deepsouthcharters.com


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

awesome post man and great trip !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

nice post captain.


----------

